# Herr der Ringe - Online auf Wikipedia- wer mag helfen?



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn ich bei Wikipedia suche bekomm ich meist gute Artikel, schön präsentiert mit mundgerechten Infos die mich auch interessieren.

Suche ich aber als Spieler meines lieblings MMO's nach Lotro bei Wikipedia ist da eine baustelle aus müll.

Alle was dort jemals relevantes stand wurde von fanbois anderer spiele (.-farmcraft) zerfetzt und ist weg.

Nun wollte ich hier dazu aufrufen das wir gemeinsam einen relevanten und guten artikel verfassen. Und das wir dafür sorgen das dieser auch im Wiki bleibt. 
Wer mitmachen mag kann ja einfach den Link: *Herr der Ringe Online auf Wikipedoa*

nehmen und seinen senf im artikel dazu geben.

Ich freu mich über jeden der mithelfen mag.

Wir sehen uns bis dann....


----------



## Kerindor (25. Juni 2008)

Ich versuch grade den Unterschied zwischen dem "Guide" und dem WoW Beitrag zu finden. Konsequenterweise müsste WoW gestrichen werden oder die alte Lotro Version zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Gocu (25. Juni 2008)

wieso wurde der Eintrag gelöscht? gab doch einen richtig langen


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> wieso wurde der Eintrag gelöscht? gab doch einen richtig langen



Mir (ich hatte einen geschrieben) wurde seitens der Administration gesagt es zu sehr Werbung und zu sehr aus Sicht eines Spielers.

Als ich den Artikel zu WoW anführte kam dann aber nichts mehr und mein teil war weg.


----------



## Kerindor (25. Juni 2008)

Mitrandor schrieb:


> Mir (ich hatte einen geschrieben) wurde seitens der Administration gesagt es zu sehr Werbung und zu sehr aus Sicht eines Spielers.
> 
> Als ich den Artikel zu WoW anführte kam dann aber nichts mehr und mein teil war weg.



WoW Fanboys?

Ich habe mal angefangen und versucht den Artikel auf die wichtigsten Fakten zu kürzen. Vielleicht hat noch einer Ideen wie man den Artikel zusammenhängender und relevanter gestalten kann.

{{Infobox Computer- und Videospiel|
Titel= Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Angmar |
Bild=|
Entwickler= [[turbine.inc]] |
Verleger= [[Codemasters|codemasters online gaming]] |
Release= {{flagicon|the United States}} 24. April 2007 <br /> {{flagicon|Germany}} 24. April 2007 |
Plattform= [[Personal Computer|PC]] ([[Microsoft Windows XP|Windows XP]]-[[Microsoft Windows Vista|Vista]]) |
Genre= [[Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game|MMORPG]] |
Spielmodi= [[Mehrspieler]] |
Bedienung=[[Tastatur]], [[Maus (EDV)|Maus]]|
Systemminima= Prozessor mit 1,8 GHz, 512&nbsp;MB&nbsp;RAM, Vertex- and Pixelshader 2.0 kompatible Hardware mit 64mb Videospeicher, 7&nbsp;GB Festplattenspeicher, Breitband-Internetanbindung |
Medien= 1 [[DVD]] bzw. 2 [[DVD]] bei Special Edition|
Sprache= [[Deutsche Sprache|Deutsch]] |
USK= 12 |
PEGI= 12+|
Info = Spieler insgesamt ca. 300.000 <ref name="MMODdata">http://mmogdata.voig.com/ (englisch)</ref>|
}}

'''Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Angmar''' ist der erste Teil eines [[Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game|MMORPGs]] (Massively Multiplayer Online Role-Playing Game).

== Entwicklung ==

Auf der Basis von Romanen [[J. R. R. Tolkien]]s wurde die Spielumgebung [[Regionen_und_Orte_in_Tolkiens_Welt#Mittelerde|Mittelerde]]s während des Dritten Zeitalters geschaffen, in welcher der Spieler eigene Abenteuer erleben kann. Das Spiel enthält Gebiete wie [[Regionen_und_Orte_in_Tolkiens_Welt#Eriador|Eriador]] mit dem [[Regionen_und_Orte_in_Tolkiens_Welt#Auenland|Auenland]], [[Regionen_und_Orte_in_Tolkiens_Welt#Bruchtal|Bruchtal]] und [[Regionen_und_Orte_in_Tolkiens_Welt#Bree|Bree]] sowie einige andere Schauplätze. Die Informationen hierfür wurden aus den Büchern ''Der Herr der Ringe'' und ''Der kleine Hobbit'' entnommen, hingegen nicht aus dem ''[[Silmarillion]]'', für das Turbine keine Lizenz erwarb. Das Projekt basiert ebenso nicht auf den [[Herr der Ringe#Verfilmungen|Filmen]] von [[Peter Jackson]], für die die Firma [[Electronic Arts]] die Spielelizenz besitzt. Infolgedessen kommt etwa im Spiel auch keine Musik aus den Filmen zur Verwendung.

Zu Beginn der Entwicklung eines Onlinerollenspiels im tolkinschen Mittelerde erwarb die Firma [[Vivendi Universal Games]] die Lizenz. Als Arbeitstitel wurde ''MEO – Middle Earth Online'' gewählt. Nachdem das Projekt 2001 gestartet wurde, verlief der Entwicklungsprozess schleppend. Darum wurde die Lizenz im Jahr 2005 an ''Turbine Entertainment'' übertragen. Diese Firma wollte zusammen mit ''Tolkien Enterprises'' das Spiel schnellstmöglich im Sinne des Vorbilds realisieren. Durch diverse Probleme wurde der Veröffentlichungstermin seit 2004 mehrfach verschoben. Unter dem Titel ''LotRO'' (Lord of the Rings Online) bzw. in der deutschen Lokalisierung HdRO (Herr der Ringe Online) wurde der endgültige Verkaufsstart erst im April 2007 verwirklicht.

== Charakter ==

Der Spieler erstellt sich zu Beginn eine Figur (Charakter), mit welcher er das Spiel bestreiten will. Für jeden Server können derzeit pro Spieler bis zu fünf Charaktere erschaffen werden, dazu noch bis zu fünf Monster-Charaktere. Es stehen für Europa zur Zeit vier deutsche, fünf englische und zwei französische Server zur Verfügung. 

Der ''Helden-Charakter'' ist aus nur vier Rassen wählbar. Aus den drei freien Völkern Menschen, Hobbits oder Elben stehen jeweils sowohl männliche als auch weibliche Figuren zur Auswahl, die sich wertemäßig nicht geschlechtsspezifisch unterscheiden, Zwerge können nur als Männer ausgewählt werden.

Jede Spielfigur verfügt über den Kampf beeinflussende Attribute wie Geschicklichkeit und Widerstandskraft gegenüber verschiedenen Angriffsformen und die zwei dynamischen Werte ''Macht'' und ''Moral''. Wer von den Helden seine Moral - seine [[Trefferpunkte]] - verliert, findet sich mit seiner Figur am nächsten von vielen, festgelegten, vereinzelten Punkten in der Spielwelt wieder; die Figur erleidet dabei eine kurfristige Verringerung ihrer maximalen Trefferpunkte und einen Schaden an der angelegten Ausrüstung, der eventuell behoben werden kann. 

Nach Auswahl des Volkes bestimmt der Spieler eine Klasse für seinen Spiel-Charakter. Die Klassen sind ähnlich wie in anderen [[Computerrollenspiel|Rollenspielen]] auf bestimmte Völker beschränkt. So hat z.&thinsp;B. ein Mensch die Wahl zwischen allen Klassen, ein Hobbit jedoch nur die Möglichkeit, sich zwischen vier Klassen zu entscheiden. Der ''Wächter'' kann den meisten Schaden einstecken und an vorderster Front stehen. Der ''Schurke'' kann schleichen und Gegner durch Tricks verwirren. Der Kundige hat Tierbegleiter und heilt besondere Beeinträchtigungen. Der Barde ist ein Heiler, der neben einer Waffe viel mit seiner Laute und Rufen kämpft. Der Jäger ist nicht nur ein Fernkämpfer mit Bogen, sondern kann Gegner auch in Fallen legen und sich und seine Gefährten an festgelegte Orte befördern. Der Waffenmeister beherrscht eine Vielzahl an Waffenarten und Angriffen. Der Hauptmann kann Attribute seiner Gefährten erhöhen. Die Spielfigur kann im Aussehen, allgemeinen Körperbau, Gesichtszügen, Frisuren, Haut- und Haarfarbe sowie Narben oder Falten den Wünschen des Spielers angepasst werden. 

Zum Abschluss der Charakter-Erschaffung muss der Spielfigur ein eindeutiger Name gegeben werden. Will ein Spieler den Namen seines Chars oder seiner Sippe später ändern lassen, muss er dafür einen Premium-Dienst bezahlen; ebenso, wenn er möchte, dass seine Figur von einem [[Spiel-Server]] auf einen anderen transferiert wird.



== Gefährtengruppen ==

In eine Gruppe "passen" in HdRO bis zu 6 Gefährten, nicht mehr. Für größere Gruppen muss man einen Schlachtzug bilden - der kann bis zu 24 Mitglieder (eingeteilt in 4 Gruppen) enthalten. Am Bildschirm werden die Gruppenmitglieder mit ihren dynamischen Werten, aktiven Buffs (Stärkungen wie z.&thinsp;B. Auren-Skills, die Wirkungen regenerationsfördernder Nahrungsmittel, etc.) und Debuffs (Beeinträchtigungen durch Gegner) standardmäßig links unter dem eigenen Portrait angezeigt. Die Bildschirmelemente lassen sich teilweise verschieben und in der Größe verändern.

Der Gruppenleiter, der die anderen Gefährten in eine Gruppe eingeladen hat, kann die Beutequalität, ab der gewürfelt wird, Zielmarkierungen und Gefährtenentlassungen für die Gefährtengruppe bestimmen. Auch ein eigener Gruppenchat wird durch das Bilden einer Gefährtengruppe automatisch verfügbar.

== Chat ==

An Chats stehen zur Verfügung: /sagen, Regional (reicht über ganze Karten von HdRO oder bestimmte Städte wie Thorins Hallen oder Bree extra), Regional DE, Regional FR, Regional EN, RS (Rollenspiel, auch regionalweit), OOC (regionalweiter Spieler-zu-Spieler-Kanal), Beratung (ein OOC-Beratungs-Kanal für Fragen zur Spielmechanik oder zu Quests), SNG (regionalweite Suche nach Gruppe, auf dem Rollenspiel-Server eigentlich ein IC-Kanal), Handel (regionalweiter Kanal, der für den Handel zwischen Spielern gedacht ist). Dazu kommen noch die entfernungsunabhängigen Chats: der Gruppen-Chat für Gefährten-Gruppen, ein Sippenkanal für Spieler-Gilden (jeder Spielercharakter kann im Prinzip einer anderen Sippe angehören), ein Offiziers-Kanal nur für Offiziere einer Sippe eines bestimmten erreichten Sippenranges, und ein Schlachtzug-Chat für einen größeren Gefährten-Zusammenschluss bis zu 4 Gruppen.

Seit Buch 11 kann man außerdem bis zu 4 Benutzerchannel zusätzlich verwenden. Die Teilnehmer können sich sippenunabhängig und entfernungsunabhängig dort zusammentun, beispielsweise für Bündnisse mehrerer Sippen oder Freundesgruppen. Es gibt auch "öffentliche" Benutzerkanäle für gewisse Themen oder Zwecke, die in Foren zu HdRO beschrieben werden, beispielsweise für rollenspielerische "virtuelle Treffen".
Diese Chats lassen sich derzeit in 5 Reitern "einteilen".

HdRO besitzt einen eingebauten Voice-Chat, den man in den Optionen einstellen und testen kann. Er ermöglicht über ein Mikrofon am Computer und einen ebenfalls angeschlossenen Lautsprecher, sich mit anderen Spielern zu unterhalten. Der Voice-Chat ist aber nur in Gefährtengruppen und Schlachtzügen benutzbar.

== Fertigkeiten/Skills ==

Im Spielverlauf erwirbt der Charakter immer mehr [[Skills]] (Fertigkeiten), fast mit jeder Charakterstufe. Viele Fertigkeiten sind durch die Klasse festgelegt, wenige durch den Beruf oder sogenannte "Traits" bzw. "Tugenden" (siehe Talentsystem). Nach einem Stufenaufstieg besteht die Möglichkeit bei einem Trainer-NSC (computergesteuerte Figur) für die Klasse seines Charakters neue aktive und/oder passive Fertigkeiten mit Spielgeld käuflich zu erwerben.

Manche Skills lassen sich erst aktivieren/einsetzen, wenn bestimmte Ereignisse eintreten (ein Kampf wurde begonnen, die richtige Entfernung/Nähe zum Gegner wurde erreicht, der Gegner wurde betäubt). Davor sind sie ausgegraut oder mit einem kleinen roten "Stop-Schild" als (gerade eben) nicht-einsetzbar gekennzeichnet. Einige Fertigkeiten sind in Stufen angeordnet; um einen Stufe-2-Skill anwenden zu können, muss zuerst ein Stufe-1-Skill aktiviert worden sein, erst nach einem Stufe-2-Skill kann ein Stufe-3-Skill eingesetzt werden, und so weiter. Das ermöglicht/erzwingt verschiedenste taktische Kombinationen und Entscheidungen.

Die meisten Fertigkeiten in HdRO sind kampfbezogen. Für das Handwerk gibt es ein eigenes Handwerksfenster und meist höchstens zwei "Aufspür-"Fertigkeiten (Tracking). Andere Nicht-Kampf-Skills sind z.&thinsp;B. Teleports an Heimatorte, Schleichen oder "Auren" (Skills, die permenante Attribut-Boni geben bis zur Deaktivierung). Die Charakterentwicklung ist in HdRO bislang geradlinig; das heißt, es kann/muss nicht aus mehreren Entwicklungspfaden je Klasse oder aus mehreren möglichen Skills je Stufe gewählt werden.

== Traits/Tugenden/Taten ==

Als ausgleichende Spezialität gibt es in HdRO ein "Talentsystem" (Traits, bzw. Eigenschaften durch „Taten“). Traits können rassenspezifisch, klassenspezifisch, legendär oder „Tugenden“ sein. Durch Questerfüllung in verschiedenen Landschaften, dem Finden bestimmter Dinge wie einige Ruinen oder dem Töten einer größeren Zahl von bestimmten Gegnern werden neue Titel und Boni auf Attribute erlangt und gesammelt. Man wählt die bevorzugten Traits bei NSC-Spielleuten in jeder größeren Stadt/Siedlung aus und kann dort auch später wieder umdisponieren.

== Das Hoffnungs-/Grauen-System ==  

Durch Grauen werden die Moral-Höchstwerte und die Heilungsgeschwindigkeit gesenkt sowie der Schaden erhöht. Grauen entsteht an gewissen Orten und durch die Anwesenheit von sehr bösen Mächten.

Gegen das Grauen wirkt Hoffnung, die durch hoffnungs-erweckende Fähigkeiten, Gegenstände, Personen oder Gebieten erhöht wird. Durch Hoffnung erhöht sich die maximale Moral, der entstande Schaden und die Heilfähigkeit.

== Die Gefährtenmanöver == 

Schon ab einer Gefährtengruppe von nur zwei Spielerchars werden automatisch nach bestimmten Ereignissen wie einem zu-Boden-Werfen des Gegners oder gezielt durch Skills, die Spielercharaktere wie Schurken anwenden können, sogenannte Gefährtenmanöver eröffnet.

Jeder Gefährte kann in der kurzen Zeit, in der das Gefährtenmanöver-Symbol am Bildschirm auftaucht, auf eine der vier Farben klicken. Verschiedene Kombinationen in der richtigen Reihenfolge haben dabei noch zusätzlich verstärkte Wirkungen.

== Schlachtzüge und Raids == 

In HdRO gibt es mehrere Raid-Instanzen für kleine bis große Spieler-Gruppen. Helegrod im Norden des Nebelgebirges ist für die größten Gruppen von 24 Spielerchars konzipiert, die Nûrz-Ghâshu-Spalte im Nordosten von Angmar ist für 12er-Gruppen geschaffen, andere Instanzen wie Carn Dûm oder Annúminas sind aber bereits für kleinere Gruppen gedacht, die vielleicht gar nicht "Raids" in dem Sinne genannt werden können. 

Um mehrere - bis 4 - Gefährtengruppen zusammenzuschließen, vor allem, wenn es zu Questerfüllungen in schwierige Instanzen geht, muss der Gruppenleiter einer Gruppe einen "Schlachtzug" bilden. Er kann in diesem 4 Unter-Gruppen einteilen, die Plünderregeln wie für eine Gefährtengruppe festlegen, und auch Markierungen setzen. Es wird automatisch ein Schlachtzug-Chat eröffnet, in dem sich alle 4 Gefährtengruppen miteinander unterhalten bzw. absprechen können. 

Von den kleineren Instanzen sind ihrer Beliebtheit wegen in Zukunft noch weitere zu erwarten, kündigte Jeffrey Steefel bei der Messe "Connect 2008" an.

== Quests ==  

Jede Quest in HdRO wird mit einem längeren Dialogfenster vom Auftraggeber beschrieben. Sie erhält zur eindeutigen Identifikation einen griffigen Titel und zeigt die zu erwartende Belohnung dafür bereits bei der Quest-Vergabe an. Die Farbe der Quest-Titelzeile lässt erkennen, wie viele Erfahrungspunkte für das Erledigen der Quest zu erwarten sind; graue sind dabei am wenigsten "lukrativ". Quests in roter Farbe sind solo voraussichtlich so gut wie nicht schaffbar, da die Kreaturen in dem Gebiet, in das man geschickt wird, durch ihre viel höhere Stufe fast nicht besiegt werden können. 

Nach Annahme der Quest (sie kann auch abgelehnt oder mittendrin abgebrochen werden und ist dann nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder neu annehmbar) wird sie im Quest-Logbuch eingetragen. Dort wird auf einen Blick erkennbar und farblich hervorgehoben die Kernaufgabe direkt unter dem Titel noch einmal klargestellt, z.&thinsp;B.: "Töte 5 Luchse". Für manche Quests werden Gefährtengruppen empfohlen und im Quest-Logbuch mit einem Gruppensymbol gekennzeichnet.  Es sind maximal 40 Aufträge annehmbar.

Die quest-bestimmten Erlebnisse der Spieler-Charaktere haben nicht direkt mit der Hauptgeschichte des Buches um den Ring - also der Reise von Frodo Beutlin und dessen Freunden/Gefährten - zu tun. Statt dessen lässt die Entwicklerfirma Turbine die Spielerfiguren in HdRO erst die Heimatreiche der freien Völker gegen Gruppen von Eindringlingen verteidigen und führt sie dann gegen eine Bedrohung aus dem Norden, nach Angmar. Die Geschichte des Ringträgers wird nur in Videos erzählt, die Spielercharaktere selbst erfahren nie explizit davon, dass der Eine Ring gegen Süden reist, sondern hören hier und dort nur Andeutungen.


Turbine nützt die Lücken in den Erzählungen Tolkiens, um sie mit eigenen Geschichten zu füllen und geht davon aus, dass sich im Norden genauso wie in vielen anderen Gebieten Saurons Diener zum Ringkrieg sammeln und abgewehrt werden müssen. Tatsächlich beschreibt Tolkien in den Anhängen zum "Herrn der Ringe", dass am 17. März im Jahr 3019 des dritten Zeitalters nach der Belagerung von Minas Tirith im Norden in Thal eine Schlacht entbrennt, bei der nach 3 Tagen der Menschen-König Brand von Thal und der Zwergenkönig Dáin Eisenfuß fallen. Zwerge und Menschen suchen Zuflucht in Erebor und werden dort belagert, nach der Zerstörung des Rings fallen sie aus und vertreiben die Feinde. Auch in des Elbenherrschers Thranduils Reich dringt laut Tolkien ungefähr zur selben Zeit "der Feind" ein, über den Thranduil siegt.

Andere Add-On-"Bücher" von HdRO haben ihre eigenen Zentral-Themen, um die sich wieder neue Aufaben ranken. Das Buch um Evendim lässt z.&thinsp;B. die Spieler Aragorn beim Neuschmieden seines Schwertes Narsil helfen, indem sie in Evendim nach einem passenden Stein für den Griff suchen müssen. In Tal Bruinen kumulieren die Aufgaben im Gebiet zu einem "Treffen" mit Gollum, im neuen Nebelgebirgs-Gebiet wird auf Bilbos Spuren Gollums alte Höhle in einem Bilwiß-Dorf besucht, usw.

Die Geschichten, die die Spieler erleben, sollen nach dem Willen der Entwickler jeweils knapp nach Frodos Reise nach Mordor erfolgen. Bislang ist davon jedoch erst der Geschichts-Abschnitt vom Auenland bis nach Bruchtal vollständig. Die Spieler treffen die Gefährten des Buches nur an sehr wenigen Orten und nicht alles ist eindeutig nacheinander angeordnet. Dafür sind viele, wenn nicht alle Nebenfiguren und unzählige "Nebenschauplätze" des Buches zu finden, oft auch mit einer Andeutung der Vorgeschichten, die Tolkien in anderen Büchern wie dem "Silmarillion" beschreibt.

== Sippen und Adoption == 

Für die Gründung einer Sippe braucht es mindestens 6 Spieler-Charaktere. Sippen können das Spielen durch nettes Geplauder verschönern, erleichtern die Gruppensuche für Gruppenquests, ermöglichen schnellen Austausch von gefundenen Ausrüstungen und Handwerks-Gegenständen bzw. -Materialien untereinander und können sippeneigene Events gemeinsam veranstalten.

Je längere Zeit eine Sippe besteht, umso mehr Vorteile erhält sie: 

* Mit Rang 1 - sofort ab Sippen-Gründung - Sippenchat und Listung der Sippenmitglieder in der Sippenliste (Reiter im Fenster "soziale Kontakte")
* Mit Rang 2 - ab 24 h - Nachricht des Tages kann im Sippenfenster eingegeben werden und erscheint beim Einloggen auch als erste Zeile im Sippenchat
* Mit Rang 3 - ab 3 Tagen - Sippentitel können vergeben werden
* Mit Rang 4 - ab 10 Tagen - Offiziers-Chat wird verfügbar
* Mit Rang 5 - ab 30 Tagen - Sippenpost lässt sich als "Massenmail" versenden
* Mit Rang 6 - ab 60 Tagen - Sippenauktionen allein für Sippenmitglieder können im Auktionshaus eingestellt werden, Standard-Mindestgebot sind 3 Silber (nur nicht für den Rang der Sippen-"Anwärter", die erst sehr kurz dabei sind)
* Mit Rang 7 - ab 90 Tagen - Sippenhäuser können von der Sippe gekauft und eingerichtet werden.

Ein anderer Spielerchar kann vom eigenen Char "adoptiert" werden und wird unter "soziale" Kontakte dann als Sohn oder Tochter in einem kleinen Stammbaum angeführt. Es bestehen dazu keine besonderen Voraussetzungen. Bis zu 4 Generationen sind wählbar, allerdings keine Ehepartner.

Charaktere können ab Stufe 15 einen frei wählbaren Nachnamen oder Beinamen zusätzlich zum normalen Charnamen bei einem NSC-"Notar" eintragen lassen. Dieser Nachname kann zusätzlich zu einem der verfügbaren/freigeschaltenen Titel angezeigt werden, muss aber auch den Namensregeln entsprechen. Umlaute werden dabei "umgeschrieben" - aus "ä" wird "ae" und so weiter. Teilweise können Ingame-Nachnamen von Familien wie größeren Hobbit-Clans nicht gewählt werden.

== Handwerk/Berufe == 

Neben den Kampffähigkeiten kann jeder Spielercharakter einen Beruf von 7 möglichen wählen, der wiederum aus je 3 Handwerken von 10 möglichen besteht. 
* Der Waffenschmied ist Schürfer, Waffenschmied und Drechsler
* Der Rüstungsschmied ist Schürfer, (Rüstungs-)Schmied und Schneider
* Der Entdecker ist Schürfer, Förster und Schneider
* Der Historiker ist Gelehrter, Waffenschmied und Bauer
* Der Kesselflicker ist Schürfer, Goldschmied und Koch
* Der Waldhüter ist Förster, Drechsler und Bauer
* Der Freibauer ist Bauer, Koch und Schneider

Jedes Handwerk hat mehrere Stufen: Lehrling, Geselle, Experte, Virtuose, Meister. Der Abschluss der Meisterstufe bringt den Titel "Großmeister". Jede Handwerksausübung (Rohstoffe verarbeiten und/oder nach Rezepten aus Materialien zuerst ev. Komponenten und aus diesen ganze Handwerksstücke "fertigen") bringt keine Erfahrungspunkte für die Charakterstufe, sondern nur Handwerkspunkte, die allein die Handwerksstufen steigern.

Um das Zusammenspiel zu fördern, sind die Handwerke teilweise von denen anderer Spieler/Chars abhängig (einige Rezepte erfordern Komponenten, die andere Handwerker herstellen), was sich durch Handel zwischen Spielern bewerkstelligen lässt; entweder im direkten Tauschhandel über regionale Handels-Chatkanäle bzw. innerhalb der Sippe/des Freundeskreises, oder "anonymer" über die miteinander verbundenen Auktionshäuser auf der Spielwelt. 

== Events ==

Turbine hat bisher zu jeder Jahreszeit Saisons-Events und auch spontane Events seit Buch 10 geboten. Diese Events laufen ungefähr zwischen 2-4 Wochen lang und werden von Stadtausrufern in den größeren Städten/Dörfern der Spielwelt angekündigt. 

Zu den Saisons-Events gibt es an den Feststätten der vier Völker (am Festbaum in Hobbingen, am Festplatz nördlich von Bree bei den bunten Zelten auf der Karte, in Duillont und in der Taverne unter Thorins Haupthalle) jeweils saisonsgemäße Nahrungsmittel und Getränke zu kaufen; es findet außerdem ca. alle 30 Minuten - der bisher immer gleiche, pro Char nur ein einziges Mal in jedem Gebiet erledigbare - Festtanz statt, bei dem man je Volk ein eigenes Tanz-Emote (also insgesamt 4) erlernen kann, und der Aufnahme-"Ritus" der Gasthausliga im Auenland startet unterm Festbaum in Hobbingen und führt auf einer Sauftour in raschem Lauf durch alle Gasthäuser im Auenland.

Große Server-Events mit hohen Spielerzahlen wie von GMs (Game-Mastern) geführte Massenschlachten gegen spawnende Monsterhorden mussten wegen Serverstabilitätsproblemen bisher immer wieder verschoben und durch kleine Spontanevents für nur wenige Teilnehmer ersetzt werden. Nicht so übermäßig stark besuchte Events wie von Spielern veranstaltete Gedichte-Wettbewerbe, Wettschwimmen, Festessen oder der von GMs geleitete Musikwettbewerb verliefen aber schon reibungslos.

== Monsterplay/PvP ==

Ab Stufe 10 ist es den Spielern möglich, schon über das Charakterauswahlmenü in die Ettenöden zu reisen und dort ein "Monster" zu spielen - zusätzlich eins zu jedem Helden-Charakter. Zurzeit sind die Monsterklassen Ork-Plünderer, Spinnen-Weber, Uruk-Schwarzpfeil, Ork-Saboteur, Uruk-Kriegsführer und Warg-Pirscher verfügbar. Um das Monster „hochzuleveln“, gilt es, Quests im PvE gegen die Kreaturen der Ettenöden (darunter ein Hobbitdorf) zu erfüllen und natürlich auch Spielercharaktere zu besiegen. 

Ab Stufe 40 können die Spielercharaktere dann selbst die Ettenöden betreten (per Mietpferd hinreiten) und dort mit Monster-Spielern im PvP kämpfen. Auch hierzu werden von ansässigen NSCs Quests vergeben. In größeren PvP-Schlachten soll die Kontrolle über 5 Schlüsselgebiete wie Festungen in den Ettenöden entweder von den Monstern (creeps) oder den Helden der freien Völker (freeps) ergattert oder behalten werden. Die Chats von Monstern und Helden können nicht gegenseitig gelesen werden, so dass freie Absprache der Fraktionen zu Taktiken möglich ist. 

Mit Buch 10 kamen zwei kurzfristig und für einen gewissen Preis an Schicksalspunkten spielbare besonders starke Monsterklassen (Session-Play) ins Spiel: Waldläufer für die Helden, Troll für die Monster. Mit Buch 12 wurde außerdem eine umkämpfbare Instanz in den Ettenöden eingeführt: die Ettentiefen, in denen es auch Monsterplay-Set-Ausrüstungen bei den Kreaturen in den Tiefen zu finden gibt.

== Reisesysteme und Reittiere ==

An Transportsystemen sind in HdRO nutzbar: eine Heimatkarte mit Teleport nach Hause (mit einem "cooldown"=Wartezeit von einer Stunde bis zum nächsten Gebrauch), ein Heimteleport-Skill für alle Rassen in ihre Stammheimat ab Stufe 25 (ebenfalls mit 1stündigem cooldown und dem Verbrauch einer Reiseration per Teleport) und ein untereinander verbundenes Netz von Ställen, in denen man Pferde gegen Bezahlung von relativ wenig Spielgeld mieten kann, die einen jeweils zu bestimmten anderen Ställen bringen. Man kann dabei nur Ställe ansteuern, die man zuvor bereits (zu Fuß mit dem Char laufend) entdeckt hat; einige Ställe haben aber auch Mindest-Stufen-Voraussetzungen. 

Es gibt für manche Strecken "Schnellreisen" mit Mietpferden, die Teleports entsprechen, so dass Chars schnell zum Zusammenspiel zueinander gelangen können. Andere Schnellreisen, z.&thinsp;B. nach Evendim, Esteldin oder Bruchtal, sind erst ab einer Mindeststufe (35-40) verfügbar. Normale Reisen von Stall zu Stall statt Schnellreisen werden mit dem Mietpferd automatisch animiert "abgeritten", man kann dabei jederzeit mittendrin absteigen (das Mietpferd verschwindet allerdings sofort). Jäger können mit steigender Charakterstufe zu immer mehr bestimmten fix positionierten Lagerfeuern auf der Spielwelt frei teleportieren (sie verbrauchen dabei nur Reiserationen) und dabei andere Spielercharaktere mit sich mit-befördern. 

Mit Buch 11 wurde für den Hauptcharakter jedes Spielers/Accounts ein Sofort-Teleport (aber nur 1x pro Stunde) in das spielereigene Haus (so vorhanden) eingeführt, mit Buch 12 kamen diese Haus-Teleports auch für alle weiteren Charaktere des Spielers/Accounts hinzu.

Ab Stufe 35 kann jeder Spieler ein Pferd (Elben & Menschen) oder Pony (Hobbits & Zwerge) um 4 Gold und 200 Silber am Hengstacker nördlich von Bree kaufen (und die "Reitfähigkeit" dazu erquesten), das er dann außer in Häusern und mitten im Kampf fast überall herbeirufen und frei steuern kann. 

Als Special wurde der "Gold-Edition" (Kauf-Box) von HdRO neben anderen Dingen zusätzlich auch ein Code für ein weiteres Pferd beigelegt. Dieses "Breepferd" ist günstig schon ab Charakterstufe 25 ingame zu erhalten, aber langsamer als das spätere "vollwertige" Pferd.

Die Einschränkungen in der Wahl der möglichen Reittiere (allein Pferde oder Ponys, und das auch noch fix rassenabhängig) und anderer Transportmittel werden von den Entwicklern damit begründet, dass die Reisesysteme möglichst gut zu Tolkiens Welt und Vorstellungen passen sollen. Daher haben die Entwickler Vorschläge von Spielern, z.&thinsp;B. Riesen-Adler als Reittiere nutzbar zu machen, abgelehnt. Tolkien hat in seinen Briefen deutlich gemacht, dass die großen Adler nur in Ausnahmefällen für die Zauberer Gandalf oder Radagast andere Wesen transportieren würden; die Adler seien eine stolze und nicht menschenfreundliche Rasse. 

== Aufbewahrung == 

Das Inventar jedes Spielerchars besteht aus 5 "Säcken" mit je 15 Slots und weiteren 19 zweckgebundenen Ausrüstungs-Slots im Charakter-Journal-Fenster. Das Outfit-System bietet keinen zusätzlichen Platz für weitere Gegenstände, sondern nur "Abbilder" von Items. Je nach Art von Gegenständen können mehr oder wenige Stück der Gegenstände in einem Slot des Rucksacks "gestackt"/gestapelt werden.

Ein Vermögensverwahrer - zugreifbar in Michelbinge, Bree, Celondim, Thorins Hallen, Esteldin (seit Buch 11) und Bruchtal - bietet allerdings noch zusätzlich Bankfächer für jeden Char an: 
- das kostenlose Basis-Fach für jeden Char hat 30 Slots 
- schon ab Char-Stufe 1 kann eine erste Zusatz-"Truhe" beim Vermögensverwahrer um 45 Silber zugekauft werden, die weitere 15 Plätze bietet
- ab Charakter-Stufe 30 wird für 735 Silber eine weitere Truhe mit 15 Plätzen verfügbar
- dann noch eine ebenso große dritte Truhe mit Char-Stufe 45 um 2 Gold 230 Silber 
- und eine letzte Truhe mit Char-Stufe 50 um 4 Gold und 500 Silber

Besitzt der Spieler ein Haus, hat er dort mehr Platz. Er kann in einem kleinen Spielerhaus eine weitere Truhe für 100 Silber aktivieren und ihre 30 Slots mit Gegenständen und Gegenstands-Stapeln füllen, die nicht an einen seiner Chars gebunden sind. In einem Luxushaus stehen sogar zwei Truhen mit je 30 Slots zur Verfügung; nach der ersten Truhe um 100 Silber muss aber die zweite noch extra um weitere 500 Silber zugekauft werden, bevor sie benutzbar ist. Außerdem teilen sich ja alle Chars des Spielers ein gemeinsames Haus. Ein Sippenhaus hat 3 Truhen, die erste um 100 Silber, die zweite um 500 Silber, die dritte um 2 Goldstücke und 500 Silber "aktivierbar".

== Spielerhäuser == 

Mit Buch 11 wurden in HdRO Spielerhäuser verfügbar. 

Ab einem Charakter mit der Mindeststufe 15 kann sich ein Spieler nun ein Spieler-Haus kaufen - dieses ist für alle seine Charaktere benutzbar. Es ist nicht möglich, mehr als ein Spielerhaus pro Account zu besitzen; allerdings ist es möglich, als Leiter einer Sippe ein ca. 15 Goldstücke teures Sippenhaus (ab Sippenrang 7 nach 90 Tagen, die die Sippe dafür bestehen muss) und zusätzlich ein persönliches Haus für die Spielerchars zu kaufen/besitzen. Zur Auswahl stehen außer Sippenhäusern mit vielen einrichtbaren Plätzen entweder kleinere Standardhäuser (mit einer Aufbewahrungstruhe, 22 verschiedesten Plätzen für unterschiedliche Einrichtungsgegenstände im Haus und 4 einrichtbaren Plätzen im Garten) oder Luxushäuer (mit zwei Aufbewahrungstruhen, 47 Plätzen im Haus und 7 im Garten). Sippenhäuser haben 80 Plätze innen, 12 im Garten (und 3 Truhen).

In der Nähe der Startgebiete der vier freien Völker wurde jeweils ein Siedlungsgebiet per Rasse (auf der Karte durch einen eingezeichneten Markstein erkennbar) in die Landschaft hinzugefügt.

Je nach Siedlungsgebiet sind die verfügbaren Häuser dort im Architekturstil der entsprechenden Rasse gestaltet, die Umgebung entspricht dem Stil der entsprechenden Landschaft und so unterscheiden sich die Stimmungen teilweise sehr stark. Beispielsweise ist das Siedlungsgebiet der Zwerge recht dunkel, weil in ein einer geräumigen Höhle mit hohen Säulen und Decken sowie tiefen Abgründen. Das Siedlungsgebiet der Elben hingegen wird von ewig blühenden Bäumen "geschmückt" und besitzt filigrane Pavillons. Im Siedlungsgebiet der Hobbits finden sich eine Windmühle, eine Wassermühle und viele Pilze auf den Wiesen. 

== Outfit-System == 

Mit Buch 12 wurde Zierkleidung eingeführt. Ab Stufe 20 stehen jedem Charakter dadurch zwei weitere Char-Ausrüstungs-Journale zur Verfügung, die er mit Kleidung, Rüstungen oder Zierwerk bestücken kann und dann per Aktivierung festlegt, welches Set davon (entweder die normale Rüstung oder eine der zwei Outfits) optisch angezeigt werden soll. Das Zierwerk besitzt dabei keinerlei Statuswerte und dient nur der Optik.

== Rufsystem ==

Zum Steigern dieser Rufpunkte verlangen die Ruf-Fraktionen jeweils bestimmte Gegenstände, die von ganz bestimmten Gegnern erbeutet werden können.
Alternativ können Chars auch durch die Herstellung und Ablieferung spezieller Handwerks-Ruf-Gegenstände ihren Ruf steigern. 

Ein guter Ruf ermöglicht es in bestimmte Bereiche zu gelangen die z.B. bessere Handwerksstellen beinhalten und so manche Reisen ersparen und/oder besondere Gegenstände zu erwerben.

== Minispiele ==

Außer dem Session-Play als Huhn (nördlich von Wegscheid im Auenland) und Geschicklichkeitsspielen bei saisonalen Events gibt es noch bei den Ruinen östlich vom Festplatz nördlich von Bree zwei verschiedene durch NSCs "geleitete"/unterstützte Fangen-Spiele für zwei und mehr Spielerchars.

== Musiksystem ==

Spielerchars können in HdRO mehrere Musikinstrumente erlernen. Die Fertigkeiten dazu sind beim klasseneigenen Trainer-NSC zu kaufen, andere sind nur durch Barden-Spieler an Spielerchars anderer Klassen "lehrbar", für seltene Instrumente sogar erst mit erbeuteten Schriftstücken, die dem Barden das Lehren ermöglichen. Barden können aber die Fertigkeiten, um diese Instrumente selbst zu spielen, je nach erreichter Charstufe alle bei NSC-Trainern kaufen.

Es besteht die Möglichkeit in HdRO Musik über ABC-Dateien zu spielen.
Mit Buch 12 kam außerdem die neue Möglichkeit hinzu, zusammengehörige ABC-Dateien von mehreren Spielerchars synchron als "Musikband" abspielen zu können.

== Vertrieb ==

Die Firma ''Codemasters online gaming'' ist für den [[Vertrieb]] und den [[Dienstleistung|Service]] in [[Europa]] verantwortlich. Das Spiel wird lediglich über den Einzel- und Versandhandel vertrieben, Onlineangebote sind nicht vorgesehen. Nach dem Kauf fallen weitere Kosten durch Abonnements an, welche für verschiedene Zeiträume gelten. Diese laufen von einem Monat bis zur kompletten Spieldauer (Life-Time-Abo). Anfangs war das „Life-Time-Abo“ ein zeitlich beschränktes Angebot, das außerdem nur Besitzern des Pre-Order Paketes vorbehalten war. Seit Juni 2007 ist es, wesentlich teurer, auch für spätere Käufer erhältlich.

== Versionen ==

Das Spiel ist in vier verschiedenen Versionen erschienen. Die Software ist die selbe, je nach Edition sind jedoch [[Gimmick|Gimmicks]] beigelegt.

=== Standard Edition ===

• Der Herr der Ringe Online-DVD-Rom

• Pay & Play-Card für 30 Tage kostenloses Spielen

• Spielhandbuch

• 'Buddy-Code'-Postkarte

=== Special Edition ===

• Der Herr der Ringe Online-DVD-Rom

• Pay & Play-Card für 45 Tage kostenloses Spielen

• Exklusives Spielhandbuch

• 'Buddy-Code'-Postkarte

• Stoffkarte von Angmar

• Offizielle [[Mithril]]-Figur

• Exklusiver Spielgegenstand: "Umhang des Friedensbewahrers"

• 'Making-of'-DVD

=== Gold Edition ===

• Der Herr der Ringe Online-DVD-Rom

• Pay & Play-Card für 45 Tage kostenloses Spielen

• Spielhandbuch

• 4 Spielgegenstände: Bree-Pferd, Hufeisen des Schicksals, Kerze der Hoffnung, Fußmatte (für die Spieler Unterkunft)

• 7-Tage-'Buddy Code'

=== Collector's Edition ===

• Nummerierte Verpackungen (limitiert auf 5.000 Stück)

• Lifetime-Mitglied-Zertifikat (keine monatliche Abonnement-Gebühr mehr)

• Der Herr der Ringe Online-DVD-ROM

• Exklusives Spielhandbuch der Special Edition

• Brief von Jeff Anderson

• Stoffkarte von Angmar

• Offizielle Mithril-Miniatur

• Making-of-DVD

• Soundtrack CD

• Exklusive Spielgegenstände: "Umhang der ruhigen Gedanken", "Umhang des Friedensbewahrers"

== Referenzen ==
<references />

== Weblinks ==
*[http://www.lotro-europe.com/ Offizielle Homepage Europa]
*[http://www.lotro.com/ Offizielle Homepage USA]
*[http://www.turbine.com/ Offizielle Seite von Turbine]
*[http://www.codemasters.com/ Offizielle Seite von Codemasters]

{{DEFAULTSORT:Herr der Ringe Online, Der: Schatten von Angmar}}

[[Kategorie:Computerspiel 2007]]
[[Kategorie:Mittelerde]]
[[Kategorie:MMORPG]]
[[Kategorie:Windows-Spiel]]

[[da:The Lord of the Rings Online]]
[[en:The Lord of the Rings Online: Shadows of Angmar]]
[[fi:Lord of the Rings Online]]
[[fr:Le Seigneur des Anneaux Online : les Ombres d'Angmar]]
[[it:Il Signore degli Anelli Online: Ombre di Angmar]]
[[ko:&#48152;&#51648;&#51032; &#51228;&#50773; : &#50612;&#46176;&#51032; &#51228;&#44397; &#50521;&#44536;&#47560;&#47476;]]
[[nl:The Lord Of The Rings Online: Shadows of Angmar]]
[[no:The Lord of the Rings Online: Shadows of Angmar]]
[[pt:The Lord of the Rings Online]]
[[ru:The Lord of the Rings Online: Shadows of Angmar]]
[[sv:The Lord of the Rings Online]]


----------



## Jonah (25. Juni 2008)

dazu einfach mal nur: respekt, reife leistung


ps: vielleicht könntest du ja unter den Verkaufsversionen auch die neue Geburtstagsversion aufführen, wenn ichs nicht übersehen habe ist die nicht dabei


----------



## Mitrandor (25. Juni 2008)

Jonah schrieb:


> dazu einfach mal nur: respekt, reife leistung



schließ mich dem an, und das auch noch recht schnell.

Verlangt wirklich respekt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ganze sieht momentan also so aus:

Kerindor Version: LotR-O auf Wikipedia


----------



## Kerindor (26. Juni 2008)

Mitrandor schrieb:


> schließ mich dem an, und das auch noch recht schnell.
> 
> Verlangt wirklich respekt.
> 
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Vaderchen/HDRO

Das muss noch überarbeitet werden und ist noch kein fertiger Artikel. Versucht es mal aus den Augen eines Nichtspielers zu sehen. 
Aber nur Mut, das wird schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunklerRaecher (26. Juni 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benutzer:Vaderchen/HDRO
> 
> Das muss noch überarbeitet werden und ist noch kein fertiger Artikel. Versucht es mal aus den Augen eines Nichtspielers zu sehen.
> Aber nur Mut, das wird schon.
> ...



Super gemacht. Stellt das mal rein. 
Ich fände es auch gut, wenn man ein bunte Bildchen reinstellen würdet.
So was wirkt immer gut. Wenn sich sonst keiner findet, kann ich mal 2-3 gute Screenshots
reinstellen (1680x1050 DX10, alles auf hoch).


----------



## Kerindor (26. Juni 2008)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> Super gemacht. Stellt das mal rein.
> Ich fände es auch gut, wenn man ein bunte Bildchen reinstellen würdet.
> So was wirkt immer gut. Wenn sich sonst keiner findet, kann ich mal 2-3 gute Screenshots
> reinstellen (1680x1050 DX10, alles auf hoch).



Danke aber nein. Der Artikel ist so nicht tragbar. Deswegen ist ja derzeit auch dieser gesperrt. 
Und Bilder gehören da auch nicht rein, das würde eine URV produzieren da allein Turbine die Rechte am Bildmaterial hält.
Der Artikel muss neutral und informativ sein und keine Fanbeschreibung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. Juni 2008)

Gutes beispiel für was für aussenseiter absolut unverständliches: 


"Außer dem Session-Play als Huhn (nördlich von Wegscheid im Auenland) und Geschicklichkeitsspielen bei saisonalen Events gibt es noch bei den Ruinen östlich vom Festplatz nördlich von Bree zwei verschiedene durch NSCs "geleitete"/unterstützte Fangen-Spiele für zwei und mehr Spielerchars."

Unerklärt: Session-Play, Huhn(was macht man da), Saisonales Event, NSC, Spielerchars. Das letzte existiert nichtmal als richtiges Wort.


----------



## DunklerRaecher (26. Juni 2008)

Kerindor schrieb:


> ...
> Und Bilder gehören da auch nicht rein, das würde eine URV produzieren da allein Turbine die Rechte am Bildmaterial hält.
> ...



... sagt jemand der Screenshots (zumindest Teile davon) in seiner Signatur hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo steht das denn, das man keine ingame Screens posten darf?
Dann müsste so ziemlich jede Fanseite / Computermag (Spiele-Galerien) arge Probleme bekommen.

[Will Dich nicht anflamen, interessiert mich nur!]


----------



## Kerindor (26. Juni 2008)

DunklerRaecher schrieb:


> ... sagt jemand der Screenshots (zumindest Teile davon) in seiner Signatur hat?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist einfach eine Grauzone. Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter. Wikipedia ist aber da sehr strikt und verbietet jegliche URV was dazu führen kann das ein entsprechender Artikel gelöscht wird.



Vetaro hats erkannt. Das ganze muss noch sehr viel neutraler und gestrafft werden.


----------



## the Dragonfist (26. Juni 2008)

also für alle die nur infos über mittelerde haben wollen die auch mal nichts mit dem spiel zu tun haben (man kann sie auch teilweise für das spiel übernehmen), ist ardapedia was feines.

http://ardapedia.herr-der-ringe-film.de/index.php/Hauptseite


----------



## Windhawk (26. Juni 2008)

Holla sehr schön gemacht...


----------



## Jonah (8. Juli 2008)

Ein bisschen auffällig finde ich ja schon das Wikipedia in Sachen mmogs vieles (verbessert mich wenn es nicht so ist) verbietet bzw löscht, immer mit der begründung Fanboy artikel oder Urheberrechts Verletzung (der Punkt ist ja klar) aber wenn man den WoW artikel mit diesem hier vergleicht... wunderts euch nicht?

WoW
HdRO
AoC            (Hat immerhin die Klassenbeschreibung drinnen)


Diskussion darüber Hier


ok 3 mmogs ist jetzt nicht viel wurde mir aber auch schon von kumpels gesagt das allgemein einige Spiele sehr ausführlich und andere hingegen  mit 15 zeilen beschrieben werden.


----------



## Mitrandor (9. Juli 2008)

Jonah schrieb:


> Ein bisschen auffällig finde ich ja schon das Wikipedia in Sachen mmogs vieles (verbessert mich wenn es nicht so ist) verbietet bzw löscht, immer mit der begründung Fanboy artikel oder Urheberrechts Verletzung (der Punkt ist ja klar) aber wenn man den WoW artikel mit diesem hier vergleicht... wunderts euch nicht?
> 
> WoW
> HdRO
> ...




das hab ich bei denen auch schoma direckt angekreidet, nichts gegen wow ich mags mein bester freund und meine freundin spielens noch aber trotzdem....


----------

